# Why do I want a Cab?



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

Truth is I don't. My entire adult working life has involved computers. At first it was a Data Speed 40 hardwired to a mainframe. Then we got PC's...and eventually GUI's. I'm definitely no expert on computers or trains. But I like working with a gui when it is available.

So what is in a Cab...a chip. It remembers address and CV tables and commands. Why can't my laptop do that too. I already own it...and an Android device (phone). The cab talks to loco's, signals, switches and other layout accessories thru a decoder. Why can't my laptop do that too? It has wifi and bluetooth. Using things I already have makes sense.

Isn't this the idea behind TrainController, JMRI, Bluerail, CTI...and probably others?

The Cab could get me up and running quicker, but I am already doing that with the snap together Bachmann set. A more robust layout still needs a power supply and something like a PR3 (Digitrax usb interface) so I'm not getting off scot free. 

Am I coming off the rails? Isn't this the future? I feel like I know my laptop better than I know any Cab...because I've never owned a Cab.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

After many hours operating my computer setup here's what I found. I like using the cab to control the locomotive because it allows me quick reliable control of my locos. The cab allows me to walk around the center of my layout. I like moving around my layout. I use Withrottle and Engine Driver, but I found it drops connection randomly. I HATE using my cab to control turnouts. It's cumbersome, to press a bunch of buttons, and try to remember if 1 is divert or if 1 is straight thru. I have enough turnouts that sorting thru them on a small screen was getting annoying. I found I really like manual buttons or switches to control turnouts (I do click turnouts in JMRI Panel PRO). Most of the turnouts around my layout have simple toggle push buttons on the fascia board with a bi-color LED mounted right next to it. A quick slap of the button toggles the turnout. Red means divert, and green means straight thru. My yard has a separate control panel.

It's all up to personal preference, but in the beginning I wanted to run it all from a computer. In reality I found it easier to mix and match computer and physical hardware. Almost all DCC systems come with a physical throttle.


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

Resistance is futile...I will assimilate. Or maybe just follow you around for a while if you don't mind. Seriously... I'm not stalking you I swear.

Couldn't the control panel you built also be in the form of a gui on a monitor? That would be easier for me to manage on first thought. Did you setup LocoNet? I do sort of understand the physical throttle appeal...it's analog.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't use Loconet, so I'm not 100% sure if I understand it correctly. I believe Loconet is the communication system that Digitrax systems use???? In JMRI you can use Loconet, NCE, MRC, etc, etc. In JMRI you add the hardware systems you have, and they communicate with each other via JMRI. You then setup JMRI to control the hardware with your input. In Panel pro you draw your layout, and drag and drop icons that are assigned to your turnouts. When you click them it controls the turnout. The nice thing about JMRI is it allows different manufactures hardware to work together. You basically tell the system how to react to different inputs.

Once you understand that it's basically a systems of inputs and outputs then you can start to define how it works. Like, "When I click this icon move this turnout", or "when this sensor is tripped them turn on this light". Some of my turnouts are moved by cheap RC servos in a system that I can only describe as the model railroad equivalent of the board game Mousetrap. It seems complex and convoluted, but once setup all I do is throw a switch and the turnout moves. Each turnout costs about $4 to control instead of $30. 

In JMRI you can use Panel Pro's layout editor to draw a GUI version of your layout, and click the turnouts instead of throwing switches. You could display this on a iPad or touchscreen, and tap the screen.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Rook said:


> Truth is I don't. My entire adult working life has involved computers. At first it was a Data Speed 40 hardwired to a mainframe. Then we got PC's...and eventually GUI's. I'm definitely no expert on computers or trains. But I like working with a gui when it is available.
> 
> So what is in a Cab...a chip. It remembers address and CV tables and commands. Why can't my laptop do that too. I already own it...and an Android device (phone). The cab talks to loco's, signals, switches and other layout accessories thru a decoder. Why can't my laptop do that too? It has wifi and bluetooth. Using things I already have makes sense.
> 
> ...


Well, if you were to get a PR3 you could just use your smartphone to run trains, though i think you still need a power booster. i have the zephyr


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can do this the easy way or the hard way. If you enjoy playing with computers and programs and getting stuff to work together that’s fine, but it’s never going to be that easy or intuitive to use. If you just want to control trains and points get a basic DCC system and go from there. The NCE PowerCab is probably the best to get you going and is expandable.

I think maybe you’re tackling this from the wrong end, maybe you should build or sort out what kind of layout you want and then decide what would be the best way to control it. Will it be small or large and complex? How many trains?

I have a Roco Z21 System http://www.z21.eu/en/Z21 



it’s perfect for me. A WiFi router is used to connect your tablet/smartphone to the layout for control. Very easy to program and everything is done from a touch screen, no mouse or keyboard. You can expand it with various add ons and has several unique features. It might not be for you but I suggest it FWIW.

Good luck.


----------

